# OUCH - the doughnut hole.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hit the doughnut hole earlier this month.... Last year I hit it over a month later (late Nov) and was able to extend the expensive drugs into this year. And it seems that because of my screwing around with scripts last year it is catching up with me this year. 
Again OUCH!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bummer


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Are these tier 3 drugs? I have tier 1 and 1 tier 2 and don't get anywhere near the doughnut hole.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Those of us who work in the pharmacy field (or did) hate hate HATE that $%^&ing doughnut hole.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Ouch is right. Hope next year is easier. I read here https://www.2020medicare.us/medicare-donut-hole/

"....So starting on January 1, 2020, the Donut Hole will be closed completely. People will not pay more than 25% for brand-name and generic drugs. This is the same amount that you pay from the time your deductible is met to the point you reach the out-of-pocket spending limit. ..."


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

MoonRiver said:


> Are these tier 3 drugs? I have tier 1 and 1 tier 2 and don't get anywhere near the doughnut hole.


Have 2 tier 3 drugs; the generics had to many side effects.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

mzgarden said:


> Ouch is right. Hope next year is easier. I read here https://www.2020medicare.us/medicare-donut-hole/
> 
> "....So starting on January 1, 2020, the Donut Hole will be closed completely. People will not pay more than 25% for brand-name and generic drugs. This is the same amount that you pay from the time your deductible is met to the point you reach the out-of-pocket spending limit. ..."


I read that.... The problem is when the drug costs $1,000 or more (per script) even 25% gets to be a killer after awhile......


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Took me a minute what you were refering to as the "Doughnut Hole",my mind went elsewhere. Not enough coffee yet


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

I had to google it,
https://boomerbenefits.com/medicare...MIoNHsgoaz6QIVTLLICh2EYwTeEAAYASAAEgLywvD_BwE


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

wkndwrnch said:


> I had to google it,
> https://boomerbenefits.com/medicare...MIoNHsgoaz6QIVTLLICh2EYwTeEAAYASAAEgLywvD_BwE


And now you know it don't go with coffee, but kills the pocketbook.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I just paid over $550 for a 3 month supply of Trulicity. OUCH


----------

